# Fish tank light advice?



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Whilst waiting for my fishtank to cycle. I've been sorting out the less important things like a backdrop and also possible a Light.

This is my third time round keeping fish, but I've never had a light before. Where I have the tank now, is lower down that before, so theres not so much light. 
I've had a google and a bit of a search on ebay and seen that theres a few different types. I did see that there were ones which 'sucker' onto the tank? Are these trustworthy? Is there any inparticular that anyonewould suggest?:mellow:

My tank is 18" in length. Its a coldwater tank, and has one of the plastic lids.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

It really depends what you're having in your tank and what look you want to go for. But because you have a lid on your tank I would get lights that can attach to it. On what lights to get it depends on what you want, eg you can get blue ones etc etc but if you are going to grow live plants you may need a stronger one so do some research into that. I am no expert but in my experience getting one that will attach to your lid is the handiest! Hope this helps abit!


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

Check out the led strips on ebay, very cheap and just stick on the underside of the hood.

Just make sure they are water proof


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

As Paul says, the LED strips are the best if you just want a show light. If you want to grow plants then you have a few options but would be best if you put your tank make/model and size up.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, I've recently swapped bedrooms, and its now a lot lighter, I may still get some sort of LED light, it would only be for show I don't plan to grow anything in my tank haha


----------

